

Paul Graham is Wrong (parody circa 2005) - soundsop
http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/pgwrong

======
StavrosK
I don't know, I see where the author's coming from but I think pg really
nailed this one. I don't see any signs that adoption of this thing will slow
down, especially as new technologies make the thing cheaper, faster and
better.

I really think that the author's opinion is antiquated in light of
technological progress. I'd bet that we'll see this thing becoming as much a
part of our lives as the other thing pg talked about in that essay.

------
wtracy
The only thing that could improve this would be an automated form that lets
you insert different people's names into it.

------
lisper
Let's not forget: <http://xkcd.com/386/>

~~~
MrJagil
Let's please do...

------
danielsiders
While obviously this kind of article will appeal to the HN readership,
especially in the wake of recent postings, is there a more legitimate
discussion to be had about the value of YC vs the value of the PG personality
cult/the value YC has outside the standard Silicon Valley personality-driven
organization?

I'm a long-time fan of PG and YC (we recently submitted) but I don't view YC
or HN as being defined by their creators/partners in the same way that
Arrington and Calacanis tend to despite similarly divisive opinions. Is that
because I agree with PG more or because he's a more positive community
influence?

------
abraham
Automatic complaint-letter generator: <http://www.pakin.org/complaint/>

